# Good idea for friend request let us send a message too



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

Like why we want to be friends or who we are etc. so they have a clue and don't feel as invaded 

Like FaceBook when you add friend, you can at same time include message with it


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

Invaded? Heck, when I get a friend request my first response is, "Wow. this person doesn't have very good judgment."

Theognome


----------



## matt01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Why do we need "friends"? I accepted one in order to read his blog and then two others from people I haven't really interacted with. Other than for people who want to limit the number of people who read their blog, I don't understand the point of the “friend” stuff.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

If you do make a comment available for when requesting friends, please don't make it required! I hate writing why I want to be friends!

Sans Nom, I think it's good to have friends esp. when you are new here, just to feel like there is someone who already likes you.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 3, 2009)

Will you be my friend?




> Have you ever seen a boy with funny clothes?
> A girl with braces on her teeth or freckles on her nose?
> Some kids call them odd balls some kids call them wierd
> Is it my imagination or does aunt ruth have a beard?
> ...


----------



## Berean (Apr 3, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Will you be my friend?



Mister Rogers?


----------



## tellville (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, what is the point of the friends feature? What privileges are bestowed on me when I am somebody's friend? Should I be depressed that I don't have many friends?


----------



## Athaleyah (Apr 3, 2009)

tellville said:


> Actually, what is the point of the friends feature? What privileges are bestowed on me when I am somebody's friend? Should I be depressed that I don't have many friends?



I'll be friends with you since I like your avatar picture though don't know where it is from.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't want any friends. Nobody likes me anyways.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I don't want any friends. Nobody likes me anyways.



9th commandment violation 

I was on your site and saw you had friends 

Also Self pity violation - is there a law for that? We need to ask a theonomist.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 3, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I don't want any friends. Nobody likes me anyways.



You can have my friends.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want any friends. Nobody likes me anyways.
> ...



wow what a party pooper  I mean that in the friendliest way 
*
Does anyone read these suggestions who can do anything about them anyway??*


----------



## Piano Hero (Apr 3, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Will you be my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good ol' Veggie Tales


----------

